# My new king



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok say last weekend I got a king betta. Today I moved him into a 14 gl tank. What can i put in with him? .....if anything? ive heard zebra danios or cories do any of you recomend either & how many? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say yes that you could get some cories or zebra danios ,but watch them carefully. Also in a 14 gallon i would say 4-5 cories and/or 4-5 zebra danios.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i would say yes that you could get some cories or zebra danios ,but watch them carefully. Also in a 14 gallon i would say 4-5 cories and/or 4-5 zebra danios.


 
Is either better than the other? I just dont want them to fight . I know fancy guppies are out.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Min said:


> Is either better than the other? I just dont want them to fight . I know fancy guppies are out.


I would say a just about 4-5 zebra danios because they need to be in groups and for the cories only about 2-3 of them and yes fancy guppies are out. you could also get a couple neons


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a king betta and I kept him with some tiger barbs and a peacock freshwater eel for a while. I was worried the barbs would pick on him but there was 4 of them and they just picked on each other and left him alone. My king loved to chase them though


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

cories work great imo


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cories are very fun. I love the albinos mostly because they have more personality!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Cories all the way! haha. They are some awesome fish! You will need to have atleast 5 as they do a lot better in groups! They eat -->left over<--foods and Algea Waffers. Just remember.. Some Bettas just cant be housed with any other fish...so keep on eye on them. :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> Some Bettas just cant be housed with any other fish...so keep on eye on them. :]


I agree with CTL some bettas are loners from juveniles and would harass the other fish in the tank.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

He seems pretty layed back but he hasnt been with other fish either. My other Bettas I can tell, though not been forced into the situation they dont seem like the friendly type. Im still on the fence about the other fish . I just thought it would look so much cooler with a few more in a 14 gal. I dont want to give up my kings happiness just for my visual plearure though.  I dont wanna cause stress or death to other fish either .


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You can always try.. But if you really dont think it will work out..than you probably shouldnt buy any new fish for now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Min said:


> He seems pretty layed back but he hasnt been with other fish either. My other Bettas I can tell, though not been forced into the situation they dont seem like the friendly type. Im still on the fence about the other fish . I just thought it would look so much cooler with a few more in a 14 gal. I dont want to give up my kings happiness just for my visual plearure though.  I dont wanna cause stress or death to other fish either .


Well you should just try it and if it doesn't work for you then you would alway separate the fish.


----------



## klmt (Dec 16, 2010)

i have swordtails, regular guppies, and a bushynose pleco in with my male betta and the get along fine. he is not as quick as them, so he cant really bother them, and they leave him alone. no problems whatsoever. give it a shot.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I ended up getting neon tetras. They are the cutest lil guys & fun to watch. Hope it works out!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Min said:


> I ended up getting neon tetras. They are the cutest lil guys & fun to watch. Hope it works out!


They definitely will. Also just keep an eye out because every betta is different.


----------

